# εθνότητα = ethnic group; ethnicity



## jglenis (Sep 30, 2008)

Αν και υπάρχει κάπου συζήτηση περί «citizenship», θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι διαφορετικό, προς τα αγγλικά αυτή τη φορά. Έχω τους όρους «εθνικότητα» και «εθνότητα» σε ένα κείμενο και θα ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος για τον διαχωρισμό τους. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση φαντάζομαι για το «nationality», το άλλο αποδίδεται ως «ethnicity»; Και τότε τι γίνεται με την «εθνοτικότητα» που λέει η palavra στην άλλη συζήτηση;


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2008)

Με πολύ λίγα λόγια:
εθνικότητα = nationality
εθνότητα = ethnic group
με εξαίρεση την αρχή των εθνοτήτων, principle of nationalities, και την περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία της εθνοτικότητας, όπου:
εθνοτικότητα = ethnicity

Επειδή είναι μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα, βοηθάει να ξέρεις και τι εννοεί ο συντάκτης σου σε κάθε περίπτωση.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 1, 2008)

Είναι συχνή (κακώς) η ταύτιση της εθνότητας με την εθνοτικότητα. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να είμαστε σίγουροι για το τι εννοεί ο συγγραφέας. Οι αποδόσεις είναι αυτές που αναφέρει ο Νίκος.


----------



## jglenis (Oct 1, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, ήταν απαραίτητες αυτές οι διευκρινίσεις. Παραθέτω και την πρόταση, η οποία αρχικά με οδήγησε να καταλήξω στην επιλογή του «ethnicity» (τώρα θα το ψάξω λίγο ακόμα):

Μολονότι, οι όροι διαφορετικότητα ή ετερότητα αποτελούν τα συστατικά μιας γενικευμένης «πολιτικής της αναγνώρισης» και μπορούν να αναφέρονται στην ηλικία, την κοινωνική τάξη, το φύλο, τις φυσικές ικανότητες, τις προτιμήσεις συντρόφου, κ.α., εντούτοις, οι όροι συνδέονται κυρίως με την εθνικότητα, την εθνότητα, τη γλώσσα και τη θρησκεία, όταν ο διάλογος προσδιορίζεται από την φιλελεύθερη, την κοινοτιστική, την πολυπολιτισμική προσέγγιση και στα πλαίσια μιας ευρύτερης συζήτησης για τη μορφή και τα όρια του πολιτικού συστήματος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2008)

Εκεί μπορεί να μπει το ethnicity. Και θα ήταν σαφέστερο να πεις (αν θες να το κάνεις νιανιά), _nationality, ethnic identity_ ή _national and ethnic identity_.


----------



## jglenis (Oct 1, 2008)

Η ιδέα σας για το ethnic identity νομίζω πως ταιριάζει, με μόνη ένσταση ίσως αυτή που ήδη διατυπώσατε. Παραθέτω λοιπόν τη μετάφραση με τη μορφή που έχει αυτή τη στιγμή, για να μου πείτε εσείς, ή όποιος επιθυμεί, μια γνώμη ως αναγνώστης για την επιλογή αυτή:

Though the terms diversity and alterity are elements of a generalized “politics of recognition” and could refer to age, social class, gender, physical abilities, sexual preferences, etc, they are nevertheless mainly related to nationality, ethnic identity, language and religion, when discussion is defined through a liberal, municipalistic, multiculturalistic approach and broadened to include greater issues such as the form and limits of a political system.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2008)

Πρώτη ορολογική παρατήρηση (γιατί έχω μπλέξει με τον Νερούδα τώρα):

differentness and otherness


----------



## Lina (Oct 1, 2008)

Γιάννη, δες μήπως το "κοινοτιστικός" αναφέρεται στο communitarianism.


----------



## jglenis (Oct 1, 2008)

> Πρώτη ορολογική παρατήρηση (γιατί έχω μπλέξει με τον Νερούδα τώρα):
> 
> differentness and otherness


Πρώτη δική μου παρατήρηση είναι πως έχετε το ένστικτο του μεταφραστή - αν και χαίρομαι γιαυτό, δεν θα ήθελα να το εκμεταλλευτώ και να ζητήσω την άποψη σας γενικότερα επί του κειμένου (όσο κι αν με χαροποιεί που το κάνατε). Μια και το κάνατε, όμως, οφείλω να πω ότι η απόδοση αυτών των δύο όρων είναι, κατά τον συγγραφέα, αδιαπραγμάτευτη. Αλλιώς ενδεχομένως και εγώ να προτιμούσα τα differentness και otherness - ούτως ή άλλως ο αγγλικός πανεπιστημιακός λόγος δεν περιλαμβάνει τη φιγούρα όπως πολύ συχνά συμβαίνει με τον ελληνικό. Θα το συζητήσω πάντως, μια και το αναφέρατε.



> Γιάννη, δες μήπως το "κοινοτιστικός" αναφέρεται στο communitarianism.


Έξοχη παρατήρηση, αυτή ήταν μια από τις έννοιες για τις οποίες δεν είχα καταλήξει ακόμη. Κρίνοντας από το κείμενο συνολικότερα, νομίζω πως ο όρος communitarianism είναι ακριβώς αυτός που ταιριάζει εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2008)

jglenis said:


> οφείλω να πω ότι η απόδοση αυτών των δύο όρων είναι, κατά τον συγγραφέα, αδιαπραγμάτευτη


Και καλά κάνει. Και αν είχα κάτσει να ψάξω και δεν απαντούσα αυθόρμητα, τα ίδια θα έπρεπε να πω κι εγώ.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 1, 2008)

jglenis said:


> multiculturalistic approach



Νομίζω πως το "πολυπολιτισμική προσέγγιση" μπορεί κανείς να το πει απλώς "multicultural approach" ή έστω το πολύ "multiculturalist approach".


----------



## jglenis (Oct 2, 2008)

Συμφωνώ, θα το αφήσω "multicultural approach". Σωστή παρατήρηση, ευχαριστώ.


----------

